

Google flags all internet as malware - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/31/google-flags-whole-internet-as-malware/

======
froo
For those who don't get to see it.

<http://myks.org/stuff/google_may_harm_your_computer.png>

------
chris11
So it looks like google fixed it pretty quickly. They are saying it is human
error right now. What they are saying happened is that they were updating a
list of malware websites. Some how the there was a typo made and the servers
were told to include every website as malware. It was shortly fixed, and it
only lasted about 40 minutes.

Contrary to early reports, google did not get their malware data from
stopbadware.org, google just works with the site to create the criteria for
the list. Also, legitimately bad sites still have warnings.
Link:[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/01/this-site-may-harm-
yo...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/01/this-site-may-harm-your-
computer-on.html) Link:[http://blog.stopbadware.org/2009/01/31/google-glitch-
causes-...](http://blog.stopbadware.org/2009/01/31/google-glitch-causes-
confusion)

